# Living with Ferals



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi! Was wondering if anyone else shared their home with feral cats they weren't trying to tame. I have one feral cat and one semi-feral cat. Bishop is 2 years old and is feral. He associates with the other cats in my house no problem, but if any human comes near him or even makes eye contact with him, he bolts. He was a foster kitten of mine and I tried to socialize him but I think something happened and it didn't work. The rescue I worked for offered to send him to the farm, but I said he could stay here - at least that way I know he has a safe home. My husband thinks his "feral-ness" is a real shame because his fur is very soft and grey - just like bunny fur. He'd make the cozy lap cat. Hee-Hee!

My semi-feral, Tang, will let me and my husband touch him, but he has low limits for human contact. I cannot pick him up and I can only usually scratch his head once or twice before he bolts. He's extremely shy. He spent the first 6 weeks at my house behind my dryer and when he finally came out, he spent the next 4 weeks running from me. I've had him for several years but he still spends most of his time in my ceiling. My husband wanted to adopt Tang because he is polydactyl on all four paws and he's long-haired. We call him big fuzzy paws because he has huge paws with all those extra toes on them. 

Both of them are good cats and don't get aggressive. All humans in the house know about them and their needs and for the most part they are left alone. They love to congregrate with the other cats and will eat and snuggle with them. As for humans, I think the sentiment for them is "poo on you guys................as long as you feed me and clean my little box"

As for both of them, I couldn't send either to the farm. Here we have plenty of lap cats and can afford to give a good home to a couple of ferals who want no part of human contact. At least I know they're safe, fed and I can keep an eye on them.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Within time most former ferals grow to accept people. It can take months even years for them to accept us. It depends on each kitty.

I live with 6 former ferals. And they mingle with the house cats now. :wink: 

I have a bunny named Forest and one of my X-ferals Tony licks her. Boy did he change his perspective from lunch to roomate!


----------



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

We're working with Bishop and we know the couple of times a day when he's most receptive. He's not really making any progress but that's ok. Like I said, I'm not looking for a lap cat out of him, I just wanna know he has a safe home and plenty of food. He's close to the other cats so he's got the companionship angle covered. He seems like a happy kitty.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Good for you if you're willing to put in the time and care for an indoor feral. The payoff is admittedly less for you than if he were a cuddly lap kitty. Not every kitty wants to be an affectionate pet. But you've made him safe, warm and well-fed, which is so much kinder than a barn! I'd say you've made the right decision. :thumb 

I have two that are still semi-feral. They were so resistant at first that we thought they would be indoor ferals forever. But they've come a really long way since then, and they are still making progress at their own pace, even though we don't do anything special to try to tame them anymore. We still can't put them in their carriers, administer medication, or even apply flea treatment without wearing protective clothing, and they hide from anyone besides us. But they accept and seek affection from us all the time now. So you never know, your feral boy could still surprise you. :wink:


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I have three semi ferals .... one is now a qualified house cat and a real love bug , the other two are skitty .... and dont want to be touched.....

We were in hysterics the other night, spookie the tamer of the wilder ferals sleeps with freddy on the washing machine in my kitchen and she was getting a good wash and smooch from freddy , while enjoying this treatment hubs put his hand on her and stroked her and loved her and she purred like mad until she saw his hand !!! silly girl.

These three get on well with my other cats , are fine with the dogs and are a pleasure ... they also ALL sleep on me on the bed which I think is a flippin cheek!!! dont want to be touched but im good enough to use as a mattress.

They are always close to me tho .....


----------

